# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Në Shqipëri zbulohet ferma më e vjetër në Europë, 6500-vjeçare

## Billy Joe

Studiuesit e Universitetit të Cincinnati në SHBA pretendojnë se kanë zbuluar në Shqipëri fermën më të vjetër në Europë, që nga epoka e paleolitit.
Lajmi ka bërë bujë të madhe ndër qarqet e shkencëtarëve, pasi sipas tyre informacionet që ata dispononin nuk ishin të mjaftueshme për të vërtetuar hipoteza apo disa fakte të vobekta të zbuluara deri më sot, në gjithë Europën.

Pronësorja e universitetit, Susan Allen deklaron: Ka pasur vërtet një hendek të madh në dokumentimin e periudhës së hershme neolitike jo vetëm në Shqipëri, por në mbarë rajonin.
Zbulimi tregon se në Vashtëmi, në juglindje të Shqipërisë, ishte një nga fermat e para, rreth 6500 vjet përpara Krishtit.

Gjithmonë sipas studiuesve amerikanë, hulumtimet kryesisht zakonisht në rajone të pasura me drithëra.
Në studimet e tyre të kryera në Vashtëmi, rezultoi se në rajon baza e bujqësisë ishin drithërat, kështu aty gjendeshin këto llojë kafshësh si derra, dhi e dhen, por edhe kaproll, derr të egër, lepur, disa lloje peshku, etj./albosberver.com/

----------


## Billy Joe

Bujqesia u shpik ne Dodone.

*...cum jam glandes atque arbuta sacrae Dcficerent sylvae, et victum Dodona negaret. ...

Virgil
Georgic.Lib.I.v.148*

----------


## thirsty

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/04/120416113013.htm

----------


## MARGUS

ore mos kan ngatrua keta shkenctar ndonje kooperatv bujqesore nga koha e xhxhit :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## Prometeu2

Lajm shume i mire, shpresoj te kete shkrime ne te ardhmen ne lidhje me kete kulture antike. 
http://www.uc.edu/news/NR.aspx?id=15552

----------


## white_snake

Shume lajm interesant.
Te shohim a do ju japin fonde te tjera (vetem $119.806 qe ne 2010) qe te bejne kerkime me te thella.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

A thua ska pase ferma te tjera ne bote para asaj? 
Sikur e gerrmuan cdo pjese te tokes keta edhe dolen ne konkluzion qe toka e shqiperise se sotme ka qene me e bekuara ne lashtesi .  

Zbulimi eshte me rendesi te kuptojme sesi grupimet njerezore te asaj kohe filluan te kultivonin duke e pare si nje alternative tjeter pervec gjahut si mjet mbijetese.

Te shohim se cfare do thone ekspertet me tej rreth ketij zbulimi .

----------


## qerosi

> Studiuesit e Universitetit të Cincinnati në SHBA pretendojnë se kanë zbuluar në Shqipëri fermën më të vjetër në Europë, që nga epoka e paleolitit.
> Lajmi ka bërë bujë të madhe ndër qarqet e shkencëtarëve, pasi sipas tyre informacionet që ata dispononin nuk ishin të mjaftueshme për të vërtetuar hipoteza apo disa fakte të vobekta të zbuluara deri më sot, në gjithë Europën.
> 
> Pronësorja e universitetit, Susan Allen deklaron: Ka pasur vërtet një hendek të madh në dokumentimin e periudhës së hershme neolitike jo vetëm në Shqipëri, por në mbarë rajonin.
> Zbulimi tregon se në Vashtëmi, në juglindje të Shqipërisë, ishte një nga fermat e para, rreth 6500 vjet përpara Krishtit.
> 
> Gjithmonë sipas studiuesve amerikanë, hulumtimet kryesisht zakonisht në rajone të pasura me drithëra.
> Në studimet e tyre të kryera në Vashtëmi, rezultoi se në rajon baza e bujqësisë ishin drithërat, kështu aty gjendeshin këto llojë kafshësh si derra, dhi e dhen, por edhe kaproll, derr të egër, lepur, disa lloje peshku, etj./albosberver.com/


*Ne artikullin origjinal (ne Anglisht), shkruhet se, FERMA eshte NJE NGA ME TE HERSHMET NE EUROPE dhe JO ME E HERSHMJA NE EUROPE.**Pra nese do te behen perkthime te atilla, keto duhet te jene te drejta dhe te SAKTA...*

----------


## heimat

6500 p.e.s. nuk osht paleolit. çfar llapsuzi.

----------


## Darius

Ke te drejte heimat. Jo thjesht lapsus po gabim i pafalshem. Fundi i Paleolitit perkon me fundin e Pleistocenit, rreth vitit 10.000 p.e.s. Datimi i fermes i perket Neolitit te vonet ose  sic njihet ndryshe, Neoliti i trete.

----------


## Billy Joe

Nuk e di pse e kane futur ate paleolitin aty, duket qe eshte gafe trashanike gazetaresh, megjithate lajmi eshte shume i vertete, ferma eshte 6500 vjecare(te pakten).

----------


## Billy Joe

> *Ne artikullin origjinal (ne Anglisht), shkruhet se, FERMA eshte NJE NGA ME TE HERSHMET NE EUROPE dhe JO ME E HERSHMJA NE EUROPE.**Pra nese do te behen perkthime te atilla, keto duhet te jene te drejta dhe te SAKTA...*


Ne fakt eshte me e hershmja sepse nuk ka nje tjeter me te vjeter se 6500 vjecare.
Ne kohen qe flasim europa ishte pothuaj e pabanuar, civilizimi lindi ne ballkan(flas per europen, jo boten, qe te mos keqkuptohemi...
megjithse te dhenat historike-arkeologjike me te hershme per sumeret, nuk shkojne me shume se 4500 vjet me pare)

----------


## qerosi

> Ne fakt eshte me e hershmja sepse nuk ka nje tjeter me te vjeter se 6500 vjecare.
> Ne kohen qe flasim europa ishte pothuaj e pabanuar, civilizimi lindi ne ballkan(flas per europen, jo boten, qe te mos keqkuptohemi...
> megjithse te dhenat historike-arkeologjike me te hershme per sumeret, nuk shkojne me shume se 4500 vjet me pare)



*O zoteri, ne artikull thote" ONE of the earliest dhe jo THE earliest" nese e kupton se cfare kuptimi ka fjala ONE atehere ske pse kundershton....Pra dhe njehere per ty:
ONE of the earliest   .............perkthehet.......NJE nga me te hershmet (ose nga me te hershmet) dhe JO me e vjetra ose me e hershmja. Aty ne artikull nuk ka asnji lloj citimi qe ti referohet si me e hershmja. Heren tjeter kur te behen perkthime vecanarisht per historine Shqiptare te behen te sakta. Se shumica e njerzve qe lexojne ketu, marrin njohuri te ekzagjeruara  dhe pastaj plegjurojne me citime te tilla !!!!!*

----------


## Billy Joe

> *O zoteri, ne artikull thote" ONE of the earliest dhe jo THE earliest" nese e kupton se cfare kuptimi ka fjala ONE atehere ske pse kundershton....Pra dhe njehere per ty:
> ONE of the earliest   .............perkthehet.......NJE nga me te hershmet (ose nga me te hershmet) dhe JO me e vjetra ose me e hershmja. Aty ne artikull nuk ka asnji lloj citimi qe ti referohet si me e hershmja. Heren tjeter kur te behen perkthime vecanarisht per historine Shqiptare te behen te sakta. Se shumica e njerzve qe lexojne ketu, marrin njohuri te ekzagjeruara  dhe pastaj plegjurojne me citime te tilla !!!!!*


nuk e bera une perkthimin mer tullac, nuk e sheh qe a kam marre nga albobserver :ngerdheshje: 
dhe une nuk e kam fjalen tek anglishterat ketu, e kam fjalen cfar di une te sigurt, ne europe nuk ka nje ferme qe te jete me e vjeter se 6500 vjet :ngerdheshje: 
nese e gjen nje ti, je i lutur te sjellesh referencen.

ik jepi leksione anglishte ndonje tjetri tani.

dude

lol

----------


## Scion

Artikulli ne ScienceDaily e pershkruan me sakte besoj, Neoliti i Hershem  :buzeqeshje: 

Gjithsesi, zhvillime mjaft interesante ne fushen e arkeologjise.

----------


## Besir.B

> *ne artikull thote" ONE of the earliest dhe jo THE earliest"*


Nuk e di perse gjithe ky mllef! 
Nje nga me te vjetrat, apo me e vjetra, eshte thjesht nje loje fjalesh, por perseri me rendesi eshte se eshte "nje nder me te vjetrat" dhe me shume eshte afer pohimit se eshte me e vjetra, se sa me e reja  :shkelje syri:  - Ajo ferme nuk mund te jete e vetmja ne ate periudhe, prandaj eshte "nje nder me te vjetrat"
Natyrisht se mund te ekzistojne edhe ferma tjera te kesaj periudhe edhe jasht Shqiperise se sotme administrative, por me rendesi eshte se ky vend ka patur civilizim gjate te gjitha koherave qe kur ekzistone njerezimi... dhe shqiptari i mbetur si i tille, eshte popull origjinal i pa asimiluar qe eshte zhvilluar/evoluar natyrshem ne kete regjion qe atehere.
+
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...84133523_n.jpg 
...
Albania
Volume 23 of Cultures of the world
Marylee Knowlton
Marshall Cavendish, 2005
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...35524394_n.jpg

_________________
Ja po te qetesoj pak:
*Earliest* farming site in Europe found in Albania
http://www.examiner.com/paeleontolog...#ixzz1sI60yX5H


- Vjeterisa eshte 8500 vjecare, sepse aty thuhet 6500 para Krishtit




Çfare na kujton tjeter kjo periudhë, ne lidhje me te parët tane ?

* Kultura e Vinçes (emertim shkencor)
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...4&l=6d9ae5ea73

+ https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...5&l=ba836eb60a
+ https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1&l=c4ad7394f9 ...
"The artefacts date from between the 7th and 4th millennia BC and those decorated with these symbols are between 8,000 and 6,500 years old.
Some scholars believe that the Vinca symbols represent the earliest form of writing ever found, predating ancient Egyptian and Sumerian writing by thousands of years. Since the inscriptions are all short and appear on objects found in burial sites, and the language represented is not known, it is highly unlikely they will ever be deciphered.
...like the preceding Starcevo-Koros-Cris Culture, the peoples of the Vinca Culture were Achaeo-Phrygian/Illyrian peoples."

* Agrokultura
Kujtojme ketu Pellazget qe zhvilluan per here te pare agrokulturen... Ar-bëjn... që bëjn arën = Arbenet; Arberit, Arberoret... Arvanitet, Arnautet... Albanet {AR/AL\EL/IL... kalimet dhe piketakimet e tyre i kemi shpjeguar neper materiale (foto) te tjera. P.Sh. lexo shkurtimisht vetem nën (1) ketu https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=338750646172711&l=d7514c3f98}
+ "...the Albanian and Armenian languages originated with the first wave of Neolithic farmers (9.000-10.000 years ago)" - Cavalli Sforza. He is an Italian population geneticist who teaches at Stanford University in California.
He said maybe Greek originated at the same time, but there was not enough evidence to support this claim. Albanian together with Armenian are the oldest languages that came into use when humans first started to farm.
These claims are documented in Genes, Peoples, and Languages by Luigi Luca Cavalli-Sforza, it was published in 2001 after 9 years of intense research by different scientists.

http://books.google.com/books?id=-r7...page&q&f=false

http://books.google.com/books?id=sFI...page&q&f=false

+ Ne baze te librave fetare, kur ndodhi Permbytja e Madhe, Nuhi kishte 600 vjet (ai kishte jetuar 950 vjet). Por Nuhi njihej gjithashtu edhe si Ati i Verës (Noah as the first who made wine in Illyria: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0&l=5a000d09be) dhe arkeologjia na shpjegon se vera filloi te prodhohet diku reth 8.000-9.000 vite me pare, pak pas shfaqjes se shenjave te agrokultures per here te pare perreth Mesdheut;

+ Ne ADN kemi haplogrupet E3b (E-M35) dhe J2 shume te theksuara te shqiptaret, dhe keto haplogrupe u rishfaqen pas permbytjes se madhe, pikerisht reth 8.000-9.000 vite me pare, bashk me shfaqjen e fermerëve neolitik;

+ Ne anen tjeter, ashtu sic permendet me larte, Cavalli-Sforza krijoi edhe kete skeme, ku ne baze te krahasimit te gjuheve, shqipja kalon lashtesine e 9.000 viteve poashtu:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1&l=7cb8960819
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...8&l=a7c909f8b8
...

----------


## Kreksi

> Nuk e di perse gjithe ky mllef! 
> Nje nga me te vjetrat, apo me e vjetra, eshte thjesht nje loje fjalesh, por perseri me rendesi eshte se eshte "nje nder me te vjetrat" dhe me shume eshte afer pohimit se eshte me e vjetra, se sa me e reja  - Ajo ferme nuk mund te jete e vetmja ne ate periudhe, prandaj eshte "nje nder me te vjetrat"
> Natyrisht se mund te ekzistojne edhe ferma tjera te kesaj periudhe edhe jasht Shqiperise se sotme administrative, por me rendesi eshte se ky vend ka patur civilizim gjate te gjitha koherave qe kur ekzistone njerezimi... dhe shqiptari i mbetur si i tille, eshte popull origjinal i pa asimiluar qe eshte zhvilluar/evoluar natyrshem ne kete regjion qe atehere.
> +
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...84133523_n.jpg 
> ...
> Albania
> Volume 23 of Cultures of the world
> Marylee Knowlton
> ...


Fjala  është  për  njê vendbanim të lashtë parahistorik  dhe perseri i   futni kêtu edhe pellazget...kur nuk kishte  pellazge fare.. keto  vendbanime  jane  prova  qe  ne  trojet  tona  egzistonin   nje  popull i lashtë  e  autokton, kjo neve na  duhet,  ketu shkenca  flet   e jo prrallat   e mitet pellazge

----------


## Kreksi

Kjo êshtë  çudi  me  neve, edhe ketu i fusni  pellazget  si  banore  t  lashtë...KUR FARE  NUK KA  LIDHJE  ME PELLAZGET;; E  PA BESUESHME !

----------


## Bajraku

One of Earliest Farming Sites in Europe Discovered	 
April, 19 2012

http://www.archaeologydaily.com/news...iscovered.html

Science Daily

University of Cincinnati research is revealing early farming in a former wetlands region that was largely cut off from Western researchers until recently.



The UC collaboration with the Southern Albania Neolithic Archaeological Project (SANAP) will be presented April 20 at the annual meeting of the Society for American Archaeology (SAA).
Susan Allen, a professor in the UC Department of Anthropology who co-directs SANAP, says she and co-director Ilirjan Gjipali of the Albanian Institute of Archaeology created the project in order to address a gap not only in Albanian archaeology, but in the archaeology in Eastern Europe as a whole, by focusing attention on the initial transition to farming in the region.

"For Albania, there has been a significant gap in documenting the Early Neolithic (EN), the earliest phase of farming in the region," explains Allen. "While several EN sites were excavated in Albania in the '70s and '80s, plant and animal remains - the keys to exploring early farming - were not recovered from the sites, and sites were not dated with the use of radiocarbon techniques," Allen says.

"At that time (under communist leader Enver Hoxha), Albania was closed to outside collaborations and methodologies that were rapidly developing elsewhere in Europe, such as environmental archaeology and radiocarbon dating. The country began forming closer ties with the West following Hoxha's death in 1985 and the fall of communism in 1989, paving the way for international collaborations such as SANAP, which has pushed back the chronology of the Albanian Early Neolithic and helped to reveal how early farmers interacted with the landscape."

The findings show that Vashtëmi, located in southeastern Albania, was occupied around 6,500 cal BC, making it one of the earliest farming sites in Europe. The location of early sites such as Vashtëmi near wetland edges suggests that the earliest farmers in Europe preferentially selected such resource-rich settings to establish pioneer farming villages.

During this earliest phase of farming in Europe, farming was on a small scale and employed plant and animal domesticates from the Near East. At Vashtëmi, the researchers have found cereal-based agriculture including emmer, einkorn and barley; animals such as pigs, cattle and sheep or goats (the two are hard to tell apart for many bones of the skeleton); and deer, wild pig, rabbit, turtle, several species of fish and eels. What seems evident is that the earliest farmers in the region cast a wide net for food resources, rather than relying primarily on crops and domesticated animals, as is widely assumed.

----------


## Kreksi

> One of Earliest Farming Sites in Europe Discovered	 
> April, 19 2012
> 
> http://www.archaeologydaily.com/news...iscovered.html
> 
> Science Daily
> 
> University of Cincinnati research is revealing early farming in a former wetlands region that was largely cut off from Western researchers until recently.
> 
> ...


Translatim automatik;

Susan Allen, profesor në Departamentin e Antropologjisë UC që bashkë-drejton SANAP, thotë ajo dhe bashkë-drejtor Ilirjan Gjipali i Institutit Shqiptar të Arkeologjisë krijuar projektin në mënyrë që të adresojë një boshllëk jo vetëm në arkeologjinë shqiptare, por në arkeologjinë në Evropën Lindore si një e tërë, duke u fokusuar vëmendjen në tranzicion fillestar në bujqësi në rajon.

"Për Shqipërinë, ka pasur një boshllëk të rëndësishëm në dokumentimin Neoliti i hershëm (EN), faza e hershme e bujqësisë në rajon", shpjegon Allen. "Ndërsa disa vende EN ishin gërmuar në Shqipëri gjatë viteve '70 dhe '80, bimore dhe shtazore mbetet - çelësat për të eksploruar bujqësore të hershëm, nuk u gjetën nga faqet dhe faqet nuk ishin datë me përdorimin e teknikave të karbonit radioaktiv," Allen thotë.

"Në atë kohë (nën komunist liderit Enver Hoxhës), Shqipëria ishte e mbyllur për të bashkëpunimeve jashtë dhe metodologjive që ishin të shpejtë në zhvillim kudo në Evropë, të tilla si arkeologji e mjedisit dhe takim karbonit radioaktiv. Vendi filloi formimin e lidhjeve më të ngushta me Perëndimin pas vdekjes së Hoxhës në vitin 1985 dhe rënia e komunizmit në vitin 1989, duke hapur rrugën për bashkëpunime ndërkombëtare si SANAP, e cila ka shtyrë mbrapa në kronologjinë e neolitit të hershëm shqiptar dhe ndihmoi për të zbuluar se sa fermerët e hershme ndërvepruar me peizazhin. "

Gjetjet tregojnë se Vashtëmi, gjendet në Shqipërinë juglindore, u pushtua rreth 6.500 pes politike, duke e bërë atë një nga faqet më të hershme bujqësore në Evropë. Lokacioni i objekteve të hershme të tilla si Vashtëmi pranë edges ligatinore sugjeron se fermerët më të hershme në Evropë favorizuese zgjedhur të tilla të burimeve të pasura me cilësimet për të krijuar bujqësore fshatrat pionier.

Gjatë kësaj faze më të hershme të bujqësisë në Evropë, bujqësia ishte në një shkallë të vogël dhe të punësuar bimore dhe shtazore domesticates nga Lindja e Afërt. Në Vashtëmi, hulumtuesit kanë gjetur bujqësinë drithëra bazë duke përfshirë emmer, të einkorn dhe elb; kafshë të tilla si derra, bagëtisë dhe dhive apo deleve (dy janë të vështirë për të të treguar larg për shumë kockave të skeletit) dhe kaprolli, derri i egër, lepuri, breshkë, disa lloje të peshkut dhe eels. Ajo që duket qartë është se fermerët më të hershme në rajon hedhur një rrjet të gjerë për burimet e ushqimit, dhe jo duke u mbështetur kryesisht më të lashtat dhe kafshët shtëpiake, siç supozohet gjerësisht.

----------

